
In the Beginning Was the Command Line - t23
http://cristal.inria.fr/~weis/info/commandline.html
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=In%20the%20Beginning%20Was%20the%20Command%20Line%20comments%3E1&sort=byDate&type=story)

